# Any Love for Trav-A-Dials?



## cwilliamrose (Jan 6, 2022)

I have the ones that came off the Bridgeport. I'm sure they need some work. If there's someone willing to come get them I'd be happy to see them go to a good home. Otherwise they'll be part of the next scrap metal run..........


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 6, 2022)

Had I known two weeks ago, I'd have been there with my hands out....could I pay shipping for a chance to figure them out?


----------



## cwilliamrose (Jan 6, 2022)

Sorry I didn't post sooner. I was reminded of these when we were cleaning out the last of the machining areas of the shop last week and found an unmarked box on a shelf.


----------



## JRaut (Jan 6, 2022)

I've got one sitting around that I (at some point) intend to mount up to my lathe.

I found mine cheap, but they go for good money on eBay.

If I never end up mounting mine, I'll let someone on eBay have a go with it.


----------



## cwilliamrose (Jan 6, 2022)

If no takers appear at the door and I have to ship them I'll likely put them on eBay. There are some crazy asking prices but many of the completed sales were sold by a best offer so it's hard to tell what the value is. And a number of the completed auctions timed out with no bids......


----------



## chips&more (Jan 6, 2022)

I like the Trav-A-Dials. I have them on my lathe and mill. The ones on the mill are getting finicky. I would like to get yours? Please PM me, thank you.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 6, 2022)

Decent ones go for 100-200 bucks on Ebay.


----------



## intrepid (Jan 6, 2022)

I would be interested to adapt to my lathe if you would consider shipping?
Of course I would pay the shipping and costs.
Thanks Danny


----------



## cwilliamrose (Jan 6, 2022)

I'd rather just hand them off to the new owner. Second choice would be eBay where I would get a little something back for my efforts. Truth is shipping things is becoming more difficult for me as I move out of the shop building and into the hangar.

And I can't say they are in usable shape since we felt the need to replace them with a DRO.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 6, 2022)

Well , shucks . I'd be more than willing to buy them and pay the shipping if you change your mind . Or , put them on the bay and post your listing . Or , if you're willing to trade for anything you need would be an option also .


----------



## cwilliamrose (Jan 6, 2022)

I'll let everyone know via this thread if I put them on eBay. Or if they find a new, more local home.


----------



## projectnut (Jan 7, 2022)

I've been looking for a Trav-A-Dial setup for my Sheldon lathe for several years.  I've come across several, but they are either in such bad shape it would cost more to repair them than it's worth, or they're missing the mounting hardware.  I've always liked them and prefer them to a DRO on a lathe. The original units are getting harder to come by and Southwestern Industries no longer has parts for, or repairs many of the older models

 I'm about to the point of buying a DRO.   I've had an Electrinica EL400 on my Bridgeport for nearly 10 years and it's been trouble free.  I'm just not sure I want to spend another $1,100.00 for one.


----------

